# VE load?



## Arctucas (Dec 3, 2010)

How to get video engine load to change, or is it not a feature of my GTX460?

Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 3, 2010)

run a h.264 video in a gpu accelerated player?


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 3, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance, but could you elaborate?


----------



## ShogoXT (Dec 4, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.264/MPEG-4_AVC
A little bit like what DivX and Xvid were. Video codecs you commonly find tend to end with .mkv or .mp4, but not always so. Alot of HD videos will use it. 

Bluray might use it too, not sure. I thought it did personally, but my Stargate Continuum was uncompressed.


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 4, 2010)

Could you give an example (I have no blu-ray player) of a video and will Windows Media player work?

Thanks.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 4, 2010)

Arctucas said:


> Could you give an example (I have no blu-ray player) of a video and will Windows Media player work?
> 
> Thanks.



it works fine for me with 720p HDTV rip in Media Player Classic (CCCP+CoreAVC) on my MSI N460GTX Hawk so it should work for u too Arctucas


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 4, 2010)

OK, you are losing me.

Let me put it this way; if I play a DVD movie using Windows Media Player 11, would that make the VE work?

Thanks.


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 4, 2010)

I figured it out, thanks.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 4, 2010)

Arctucas said:


> I figured it out, thanks.



good for u, i don't know that much about WMP (Windows Media Player) i don't use it, i use my Cuda Cores for h264/x264 codec and in PowerDVD ^^;


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 4, 2010)

Actually, I simply opened an HD video on CBS.com in Firefox and  viola! the VE load displayed in GPU-Z.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 5, 2010)

Arctucas said:


> Actually, I simply opened an HD video on CBS.com in Firefox and  viola! the VE load displayed in GPU-Z.



java supports Nvidia Cuda, it's a while since they added that support


----------

